# King Edward or Allama Iqbal Medical College?



## hassaan59 (Oct 19, 2010)

HELLO GUYS! My percentage aggregate by new formula of P.M&D.C ( 50 % M.C.A.T. 40 % FSc and 10 % metric) is 94.72.I wanted to ask u all a question that which college would be better for me King Edward or Allama Iqbal Medical college?


----------



## Uzair Awan (Sep 23, 2010)

hassaan59 said:


> HELLO GUYS! My percentage aggregate by new formula of P.M&D.C ( 50 % M.C.A.T. 40 % FSc and 10 % metric) is 94.72.I wanted to ask u all a question that which college would be better for me King Edward or Allama Iqbal Medical college?


Obviously K.E. is better. All of the creamy students join K.E. and it is the most reputed medical college of punjab. and we can't compare any of the medical college of punjab with K.E.
And i have a suggestion that this type of questions are becoming more and more popular that either this medical college is better or that one. So, i think the most senior members of this forum should arrange a list comprising standard wise ranking of all the medical colleges of Pakistan, if it is possible.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

hassaan59 said:


> HELLO GUYS! My percentage aggregate by new formula of P.M&D.C ( 50 % M.C.A.T. 40 % FSc and 10 % metric) is 94.72.I wanted to ask u all a question that which college would be better for me King Edward or Allama Iqbal Medical college?


can u guide me bhai 
as i was so impressed from ur percentage >......


----------

